# How can you tell if you have "good genetics?"



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Is there a way ???


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Train hard eat proper and compare your gains with your gym partners

If you are naturally strong and muscular then you have good genetics, if you're stick thin and struggle to put on muscle you don't

I suppose?


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

I made a thread on this a while back. Wondering if Genetic potential calculator work. Predicted me to have 19.2 inch arms at 10% bodyfat natural. I'm not too far of at 18.3 inches after nearly a year of training.

http://www.weightrainer.net/maximum_bodypred.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2012)

Lockon said:


> I made a thread on this a while back. Wondering if Genetic potential calculator work. Predicted me to have 19.2 inch arms at 10% bodyfat natural. I'm not too far of at 18.3 inches after nearly a year of training.
> 
> http://www.weightrainer.net/maximum_bodypred.html


Lucky, mine came out at 17.5


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> Lucky, mine came out at 17.5


same here, but i'm an ectomorph so i kinda guessed my genetics wasn't the best. but f*ck that i'll still train hard and get big regardless of how long it takes.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2012)

mine were rough measurements too  used a key chain and a ruler :lol:

Would of thought mine would of been higher though


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

mine is:

The WeighTrainer

Maximum Drug-Free Potential Measurements Calculator

Height:	72 in	Wrist:	7.5 in

Ankle:	9.5 in

The estimated maximum muscular measurements (@ ~8%-10% bodyfat) are:

Chest:	50.8 in	Biceps:	18.5 in

Forearms:	14.6 in	Neck:	18.3 in

Thighs:	27.8 in	Calves:	18.3 in


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

I think theres lots of traits that r good genetics, some ppl are strong naturally, some put muscle on fast, some burn fat fast, sum have a really good symatry or size ect

I dont think many have everything or the perfect genetics


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Lockon said:


> I made a thread on this a while back. Wondering if Genetic potential calculator work. Predicted me to have 19.2 inch arms at 10% bodyfat natural. I'm not too far of at 18.3 inches after nearly a year of training.
> 
> http://www.weightrainer.net/maximum_bodypred.html


How tall are you bud?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

How many natural mesomorphs are there though? I mean everyone on here seems to have started at 9st wet but perhaps thats the nature of the kinda people that would have started as members on this site.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Another way to tell was during your school years, anyone that was well developed at a very young age ie alot of puebs, facial hair etc, my mate used to be called mighty joe, he was by far more developed than anyone else in our year, it takes him no time to bulk up, though he goes through phases of lifting, bit of a waste really...


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

if you have good genetics then you will naturally be big, wide and strong, pre trained.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

good genetics example, endomorphic skeletal type, wide shoulder, short tendons, big wrists 8"+, big appetite, naturally strong untrained. natty bodyweight 14-16st+

not so good genetics, ectomorphic skeletal type, narrow shoulders, long tendons, average to small wrists 7" or less, small appetite, naturally slim and weak 12st or less.

for bodybuilding when size counts anyway....., but the smaller example is better at other things, ie endurance, conditioning, loosing fat staying lean etc etc

i was the tall slim **** frame before aas, wished i was the better genetics guy but no im happy as i am im a decent size for my frame and can stay lean no mater what crap i eat


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

What about steroid sensitivity, would you say this is also pretty person specific. Can some people have above average response to steroids? There are so many factors that come into this though.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

this is me with no training. bit fat yes i know but i can work on that:


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

and this is me after 1 months training:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

damerush said:


> What about steroid sensitivity, would you say this is also pretty person specific. Can some people have above average response to steroids? There are so many factors that come into this though.


its not so much aas sensitivity imo it how fast your body can react against it, going on cycle with little time off will improve your bodies reaction times and if its frequently having to counter act aas it will get better at doing so. this is why proper time off is needed not just to recover.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Kennyken said:


> and this is me after 1 months training:
> 
> View attachment 82098


whats your weight mate im guessing around 15st? unless your a short guy? i cant tell your hight lol


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

stone14 said:


> whats your weight mate im guessing around 15st? unless your a short guy? i cant tell your hight lol


15.2 st mate. 5ft 11"


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

if someone is fat or finds it easy to gain fat it will also be easier to gain muscle, slimer guys struggle to gain weight mainly because there appetite doesnt allow them to comfortabley eat enough food to gain. and not many can keep up force feeding 365day per year


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Kennyken said:


> 15.2 st mate. 5ft 11"


good guess then :thumb: do you not train yet? id say you have good genetics i belive a natty can hold about 20-30lb above his natural untrained weight, no studies for that its jmo i think you could easily get to a much leaner 'abs out' 16st+ guy no prob.

not pro mr olympia genetic but your a good size and can gain more and at your hieght 16ston single digit bf% will be looking solid.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

stone14 said:


> good guess then :thumb: do you not train yet? id say you have good genetics i belive a natty cvan hold about 20-30lb above his natural untrained weight, no studies for that its jmo i think you could easily get to a much leaner 'abs out' 16st+ guy no prob


trained for a month then injured my lower trap so getting my motivation back now bud. Im gonna thro some test in there too mate.

Very good guess !!! i like the look of your body (no ****!)


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

my natty untrained weight was around 10st  im 14st10 now 6ft2, been training 7years and your heavier than me before you even start lol


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

The best in any sport are genetic freaks of nature its easy to tell if you are. Some people will never reach 20 stone and have 21ich biceps without copius amounts of roids and drugs because their genetics just dont allow it but some will be more be more blessed. I'm genetically gifted for sprinting I'm 6''4, extremely lean, thin limbs. I'm a genetic freak in that regard. But in terms of muscle building I'm the opposite I'll never be a wrestler, rugby player, bodybuilder, strongman anything like that. Too me its obvious. But I am more of a extreme. I think some guys feel average and objectively when other people look at them they would call them middle ground trait average as well.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Kennyken said:


> trained for a month then injured my lower trap so getting my motivation back now bud. Im gonna thro some test in there too mate.


well my 20-30lb above untrained weight was as a natty, if your entering the aas scene and going to run multi cycles the sky is the limit realy you could be a 19st+ beast if you wanted after a few years aas use


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Some people will never reach 20 stone and have 21ich biceps without copius amounts of roids and drugs because their genetics just dont allow it but some will be more be more blessed. .


i agree, your genetics/ hormones etc are like an elastic band.. the further out from your untrained stat the harder the gains will come as your limits are stretched further and further apart. this is why natty trainers trian for years and decates and they never change, i think 2years harded training, perfect routine and diet plan will bring you to your natty limit 1lb per month is a good natty gain to expect so 24lb lbm its bang in the middle of my guestimate of 20-30lb above your untrained weight (jmo)


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

stone14 said:


> well my 20-30lb above untrained weight was as a natty, if your entering the aas scene and going to run multi cycles the sky is the limit realy you could be a 19st+ beast if you wanted after a few years aas use


But there are plenty of people who started 10st wet crap genetics who respond to AAS really well (and do lots of it) and end up 19st+ thats why I don't see bodybuilding as a sport as such because its so much to do with how you respond to drugs and how many drugs you do as opposed to having natural genetics/talent.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Stone what % bf are you ? get some pics up mate


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)




----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

stone14 said:


> lol not leaving them up tho haha jus a few mins
> 
> View attachment 82100
> 
> ...


Fvck off you modest fanny :lol: pretty good shape in my opinion :thumbup1:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

a dont like my arms like my biceps have long tendons so will never big like tennis balls lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Fvck off you modest fanny :lol: pretty good shape in my opinion :thumbup1:


well ive just started my bulk 4weeks ago but my test was bunk so just started pharma test 2weeks ago so still just getting started realy, and cheers lol. you quoted it so i couldnt delete them didnt you! lmao


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

stone14 said:


> well ive just started my bulk 4weeks ago but my test was bunk so just started pharma test 2weeks ago so still just getting started realy, and cheers lol. you quoted it so i couldnt delete them didnt you! lmao


lol i wouldnt worry....your in good shape!!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

stone14 said:


> lol not leaving them up tho haha jus a few mins
> 
> View attachment 82100
> 
> ...


Looking good man, try twisting your wrist so your little finger if pointing towards your head, this will give the muscle a taller peek


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

those are pics of me cold pre workout, not realy tensing just wanted to see what my natural look was atm, there colour pics are about 1week old and the grey pic was a few days ago .

and my back double B is more niping my shoulder blade to see my middle back thickness more so im not spreading my lats out which give my more wings but looks flatter in the middle


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

stone14 said:


> lol not leaving them up tho haha jus a few mins
> 
> View attachment 82100
> 
> ...


Strong haircut Stoney! :innocent:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Mish said:


> Strong haircut Stoney! :innocent:


i cut my own, pair of clipers and 2 mirrors, job done :thumb:


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Lockon said:


> I made a thread on this a while back. Wondering if Genetic potential calculator work. Predicted me to have 19.2 inch arms at 10% bodyfat natural. I'm not too far of at 18.3 inches after nearly a year of training.
> 
> http://www.weightrainer.net/maximum_bodypred.html


Was gonna say what a load of bollox as I'm far bigger than the quoted maximums, then I noticed the 'drug free' bit. Oops :whistling:


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Wevans2303 said:


> How tall are you bud?


73 inches/6 ft 1 why? I started out with 16.5 inch arms before I lifted weights and weighed 87kg(put some fat on whilst injured for a year). I was sprinting before that.

I'm the new Paul Dillet


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

could strength play a part....ive tried diets training hard and can never get a totally defined abs

but i'm really strong for my size


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

I also dont know if it has anything to do with race either as I'm black I have like big arms and torso however my legs are a joke. But I've found white people have great legs but not as great upper bodies.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

ive got a good frame for it but havent got my diet n training locked down yet


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Mighty.Panda said:


> The best in any sport are genetic freaks of nature its easy to tell if you are. Some people will never reach 20 stone and have 21ich biceps without copius amounts of roids and drugs because their genetics just dont allow it but some will be more be more blessed. I'm genetically gifted for sprinting I'm 6''4, extremely lean, thin limbs. I'm a genetic freak in that regard. But in terms of muscle building I'm the opposite I'll never be a wrestler, rugby player, bodybuilder, strongman anything like that. Too me its obvious. But I am more of a extreme. I think some guys feel average and objectively when other people look at them they would call them middle ground trait average as well.


No offence mate but Usain Bolt aside, sprinters are generally not tall with thin limbs. They have bigger than average thighs for example. Long distance running is what you sound like you have genetics for not sprinting


----------



## Daedalus (Apr 16, 2012)

Mesos basically have it so so easy they may as well not bother.. Ectos are the ones that have to work their butt off to get the results that they will be over joyed to see, mesos just need to jog every couple of days to burn of those calories that make them pudgy doughy cynts


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

Cool, I **** on the current Natty's (Predicted) and am up there and beat Steve Reeves on one or teo Measurements (now to get there) LOL!


----------



## MrLaime (Mar 19, 2012)

Lockon said:


> I made a thread on this a while back. Wondering if Genetic potential calculator work. Predicted me to have 19.2 inch arms at 10% bodyfat natural. I'm not too far of at 18.3 inches after nearly a year of training.
> 
> http://www.weightrainer.net/maximum_bodypred.html


Awesome find mate: you still el' naturale?

Im gonna knick this:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

So people with big wrists and ankles are genetically superior for muscle building? :crying:


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2012)

People like Con who lifted 220kg the first time they ever deadlifted hah.


----------

